# Considering these does



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I was looking on craigslist and I saw these two does for sale for a cheap price what do you guys think 
The fist one is 5 yrs and I'm not sure about the other one















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I think they look nice, first one could use some more meat on her and a bath though.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

The second ones around 4 but she might be sold already they're going to let me know if they don't get her 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Have they been CAE/CL tested?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I'm not sure most people in my area that have boers don't test for either one 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I hate to be the nay sayer here, but I had a doe die from a stroke due to CAE and that first doe has knees just like my doe, bad posty back legs, week pasterns, and funny twisted hooves, I'd pass. The second one doesn't look too bad.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

spidy1 said:


> I hate to be the nay sayer here, but I had a doe die from a stroke due to CAE and that first doe has knees just like my doe, bad posty back legs, week pasterns, and funny twisted hooves, I'd pass. The second one doesn't look too bad.


It's ok I'd rather have some advice before I go for it and that would explain why she's only $50 instead of $75-$125 like the others that are for sale

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

You don't want to get attached then bam problems, I happened to me and my Skittles, she was the black Nubian in the middle. I didn't know any better, she was only 2 years old when it happend.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

IMO I'm not thinking much of the first one  I agree about watching knees. I never really saw the big deal about cae till I had a doe with it  so sad to see a 2 year old hardly walk up a hill for a drink of water. I adored that doe but couldn't let her live like that 
But if that second one isn't sold or the sale falls threw I would jump all over that one 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Would that teat cause problems for nursing kids? Both does look to have splits?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

ArborGoats said:


> Would that teat cause problems for nursing kids? Both does look to have splits?


The person selling them said they've kidded without problems and with no trouble raising kids

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

